# subwoofer's booming



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

I have pioneer vsx 520-k receiver with powered wofer, but subwoofer sound very booming, pls help, sorry for my English.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should try moving it around to different parts of the room, also some acoustic treatment of the room may help mainly bass traps.
Boomyness is usually in the upper bass frequencies so have you tried lowering the crossover setting?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

asghar khan said:


> I have pioneer vsx 520-k receiver with powered wofer, but subwoofer sound very booming, pls help, sorry for my English.


It may also help to lower the volume to no more than 10 DB higher than your main speakers. Also make sure it's in a good location: corners or midpoints of the room can be a good starting point, and if just one subwoofer, closer to the main speakers can help them blend better. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Try away from the corner, corner placement generates more SPL but tends to be boomy.
If you have REW setup use the RTA. Place the sub where you sit (listening position) and move the mic around, this saves your back shifting the sub around the room. Then fine tune with placing the sub in the position with the best response (where the mic indicated) then move slightly to fine tune with the mic in the listening position.

Sometimes moving your listening position can improve the boom.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another thing to check for is the crossover point, normally don't want it higher than 80HZ.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you draw a picture of your room layout with the room dimensions. Length by width and let us know the height of your ceiling.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be nice if that Pioneer did subwoofer equalization, but I don't think it does... or at best it won't do a very good job of it. As others have stated, your hope is going to be moving the sub around and making sure you have a good xover point between your mains and sub. 

If you can download and figure out REW, that will go a long way towards helping you find the best location. Here's a little info to help you figure out what you'll need: http://hometheatereq.com/Room_EQ_Wizard_Basic_Setup.pdf


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

The picture seems to have been sourced from here: http://olx.com.pk/item/cypress-audio-subwoofer-psw8-new-IDSglF7.html
Coupled with some rather generic questions posting history.
Spider senses tingling here....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... he must have purchased that one huh?


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> Can you draw a picture of your room layout with the room dimensions. Length by width and let us know the height of your ceiling.


My room size is 10×11 feet, cellin hight is 13feet


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The room dimensions don't indicate any major issues using Bob Golds Room Mode calculator http://www.bobgolds.com/Mode/RoomModes.htm
There will be resonances around 44, 88 and 103 Hz but nothing major.

Do you have the equipment available to run REW to see what is actually going on?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

1) Turn down the subwoofer level
2) Use the Pioneers "bass" control
3) Stuff the subs port if it has one (socks, rag, etc)
4) Move the sub around.
5) Buy a 2nd, least expensive sub you can afford, place to left side, repeat 1-4


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for reply


----------

